# Trying to fix Humax T800 TiVo DVR



## Strilo

I am trying to fix a major meltdown on my parents' TiVo Humax t800 Series 2 recorder. It was acting very glitchy, restarting and hanging on the Starting Up screen. Humax support basically wants them to buy a refurbished model. It seems to me that the software on the hard drive just became corrupt needs to be reinstalled. They had me try to do a kickstart but it would not even get past the first step. 

I pulled the HD and checked it in Mac OS Disk Utility. The hard drive seems fine physically. I would like to image it with some sort of TiVo image. Is this possible? Is there an image out there for a Humax T800? Thanks!


----------



## dwit

Instant Cake from dvrupgrade.com


----------



## spolebitski

My Tivo same model did this today. Humax and Tivo were real quick to say buy a new tivo. They wanted nothing to do with helping me or offering customer service. Tivo did say well humax is not our product, we just sell them, we do not offer any support even if you buy it from us.

What did you ever do? Did instantcake help?


----------



## moogoo112

my t800 hard drive just broke too, just hangs after powering up. took it apart and its dead hard drive anyone have a image for this model? i have a few extra hard drives lying around.


----------



## dwit

spolebitski said:


> My Tivo same model did this today. Humax and Tivo were real quick to say buy a new tivo. They wanted nothing to do with helping me or offering customer service. Tivo did say well humax is not our product, we just sell them, we do not offer any support even if you buy it from us.
> 
> What did you ever do? Did instantcake help?


If the problem is truly in the hard drive(most of the time it is), and you merely need an image, there is no doubt that Instant Cake and a working drive will restore your Tivo to operability.

No doubt. Just make sure to get the version for your specific unit.


----------



## spolebitski

new hard drive works, i put in a 80 gb that I had laying around and plan to purchase a new much bigger hard drive to replace the 80 gb replacement. I found InstantCake to be supper easy after I played with the program and my computer configuration.


----------



## bfutter2010

anyone know where i can get a humax t800 image?


----------



## robomeister

I can send you a T800 image I created with WinMFS. Just send me a PM with your email address and I'll send it out.

robomeister


----------



## oarsman

Likewise, I've recently picked up a Humax T800 that has a dead hard drive. I dug out the Torx screwdriver and it looks like it's an 80GB Maxtor from 2004. When powered up, the disk makes the "clicking sound of death"!


----------



## Dimitri

I have a prob with a Humax DRT400 that was fully functional with an "Unknown" subscription status, I had full recording functionality, it had not connected to service in years, I got into that dang guided setup(need to slap the jerk who made it to where you cant just back out...) and now it is useless...
would like to get it back again.
Thanks for any help.


----------



## classicsat

You need to complete GS. Of course, being that involves a connection to TiVo, it will get its actual service status which may be "boat anchor mode", where the only fix is to arrange a subscription.


----------



## Dimitri

Thanks for info, yeah I had already done GS and then it no longer would record anymore... it had not connected in years.... I went to all the trouble of moving other VCR, DVD, cable boxes around for this to go up top by dvd, moved cable down to next shelf n all this rewiring now it is for nothing.... aaarrrgh!

Wish they had of a trial offer to chk out.
Take care.
D


----------



## classicsat

They do, but only for "new" boxes. You can subscribe and cancel within 30 days.


----------



## Dimitri

Hmm, I would want it on this box that has the DVD-r on it so I can record stuff n then burn it for my bedroom DVD player cuz I usually like to watch things to go to bed by, dont really watch much in living room or when it is really on, was using VCR but it is getting old(and crummy quality) and acting stupid.

Thanks!

There has just GOT to be a way to get this back to where it was when I got it before I was FORCED to finish the dang guided setup, the dang GS invaded my personal property and changed it, I did not want it to do that, it forced to finish it, I DO NOT like to be forced, this is America where I am.... or was... I want the thing back to where it was when I jsut got it and did all this rearranging for it. after I unplugged it to rearrange everything all in different places for it to work, it no longer would after I unplugged and replugged so I could move it, I was soooo stoked, then it let me down after plugging it back in, now it is depressing... 

Example: It is like I went to the car dealer and asked to check my car that was no longer under thier warranty and having thm say, well your car is no longer under our warranty so we are going to take your engine!!! Not right!
Bah!
Take care all.


----------



## classicsat

There is no way to get it to do what you want without subscriotion, which for ther most part licenses the TiVo software to do what it does, and you want it to. 

In your case, you TiVo previously got in a state it is not really supposed to, in that it can manually record without a subscription. It just lost that state when it went through GS.

If you don't want to subscribe, your only opition is to buy another DVR/DVD reocorder.


----------



## Dimitri

OK, Thanks.

Anybody want a Humax Tivo mainboard lol. I wonder if I can build my own mini PC into that box setup just as a DVR. I had built one almost that small, a micro ATX not much bigger, modded this real small horizontally sitting case, extra fan holes etc. searched hi n low for a powerful enuff power supply small enuff to fit it, had to make a few cuts in case, I am not totally done yet, need more $$. It has a core2 Duo E7600, 4gb Dual channel DDR2-1066, low profile VGA etc.(looking at ATI HD5570 to put in, not gotten yet) little 60mm & 70mm fans in a few places. had to cut a hole in top of case also and put nice mesh grill screen there cuz CPU Heatsink/Fan (nice 120mm) is just a hair from touching flat against top lol. want to put a SSD in as main drive cuz it is small enuff to tuck away in ther and stays cooler and uses less power so I shuld be able to handle a velociraptor in main spot but as second drive, I was setting it up for all around use focusing a bit on recording/editing music. It should be zippy quick with those drives.

is a sub $19.00 a mo? Awfully steep for something I would use once in awhile! I really dont watch much TV only a few things like Lost when it was on, the V series, the unfortunately discontinued flash forward, not a whole lot else, some SyFy.

Cyas n Thanks anyway :0)


----------



## classicsat

No, the sub is $12.95/month, $129.95/Yr prepay. $19.95 is the rate for the retail sold TiVo Premieres, which are sold for up to $200 off the MSRP.

Personally, I would not try to put a PC in a TiVo case. What value your TiVo has is more in its case. There are plenty of SFF PC cases available, many "Home theater" friendly.


----------



## Dimitri

Thanks again,
I would definitely consider a years service if just before year was up I could stop letting it phone home and it would keep recording like it did but just have no program info and kept nagging about it again, like it did before.
hmm it would be cool if you could pay a year sub price for instead a functionality unlock, that maybe could be tied to your phone number, you would get no prog info, but it could record manually and by time/channel, it would chk every month and phone in from your number to make sure same person still had it, you would have to call them if changing phone number, they would get number from caller ID as it phoned in to verify it and the machine number matched, that would be cool for old Tivo owners who wanted to just use it as a DVR. :0) I think way too much! lol.

I about felt like throwing the thing after going thru all the rearranging of stuff just to have it not work once I re-plugged it, lol. It is still setup cuz I don't want to go to all the trouble reversing stuff, took me hours to get it all setup perfect, IR leds control the box fine n all. It still at least pauses live TV, whoopie... Oppressingly Depressing.

Ok, another poke from another angle, what about starting with a blank HD and running your own Linux on it? out there, somebody has done something to almost everything out there, I would think there are 100's(at least) of people who have figured out how to unlock this thing or made thier own system for it, what ever state mine was in, if it got there somehow it is only logical that it can be done again, this thing is sooo old the have long since made thier money on it and this model. I bet you if they were going belly up then it would come out from one of the Horses mouths(if not too many years have gone by that all those horses (that know that model) have left the Ranch and can no longer be found, lol.)
I did read a post somewhere that one Tivo person said that unlocks would be revealed in the event of Tivos' demise.

I am very stubborn, I don't believe horoscope but the root of it seems to have some basis, I am a Taurus and the more original traits described are on spot, ha. ADHD, n Anxiety don't help tho, I needed an answer to this like an hour after it freaking on me at the most, it is painfully aggravating, lol.

I dont take no easy when I am sure there is some possibility... :0) Don't give up, don't give in, fight for whats right and we all can Win!!!

I am about ready to call Tivo and suggest my idea to them.

Thanks for the Replies Classic!
D


----------



## replaytv

I think your best option is to buy a DVD DVR Toshiba or Pioneer for $30-$60 that has Tivo basic subscription on ebay. They don't sell for much and U get the 3 day subscription instead of 7 day, but that is OK. U don't get the broadband subscription either. I have a couple of those, and they work great. My friend has had one for 5 or 6 years and no problems at all. 

Don't waste your time calling to Tivo to make suggestions such as yours. The call center agents have no say in providing different services, and there is no motivation for Tivo to do what U suggest.


----------



## Dimitri

Thanks for the info ReplayTV, I will look into one of those, :0)

I just went in and insulted the old Tivo, won't repeat it here, lol. Need to sell it before I throw it, it really P'd me off. I build my own Computers, some electronics, repair & modify my own car and pretty much can make things how I want them and do what I want them to do, and usually can McGyver something into whatever, lol. 
Got an old 1970 American AMC car and when I am done it will have a mixture of better possible upgrade parts on it spanning over 20yrs! for example: doors from an '85, the Head(for the engine) is from a `95 eagle that works on the 1972 engine with minor fuss, and has larger intake valves, and setup for unleaded, better combution chamber, better flowing intake ports. also an electronic ignition, and have an old MSD multispark for more efficient burn. A delay sweep windshield wiper circuit(my own design), and more. all improvements.
I'm going for high efficiency to gain more more power, want to make it get good mileage, thusly lower emissions, but still have quite some Spirit.

Just want to make something work for me legally. So heading to eBay now to see.

Thanks again all.


----------



## unitron

Dimitri said:


> Thanks for the info ReplayTV, I will look into one of those, :0)
> 
> I just went in and insulted the old Tivo, won't repeat it here, lol. Need to sell it before I throw it, it really P'd me off. I build my own Computers, some electronics, repair & modify my own car and pretty much can make things how I want them and do what I want them to do, and usually can McGyver something into whatever, lol.
> Got an old 1970 American AMC car and when I am done it will have a mixture of better possible upgrade parts on it spanning over 20yrs! for example: doors from an '85, the Head(for the engine) is from a `95 eagle that works on the 1972 engine with minor fuss, and has larger intake valves, and setup for unleaded, better combution chamber, better flowing intake ports. also an electronic ignition, and have an old MSD multispark for more efficient burn. A delay sweep windshield wiper circuit(my own design), and more. all improvements.
> I'm going for high efficiency to gain more more power, want to make it get good mileage, thusly lower emissions, but still have quite some Spirit.
> 
> Just want to make something work for me legally. So heading to eBay now to see.
> 
> Thanks again all.


Sounds like that old Johnny Cash song about the guy on the Cadillac assembly line who smuggled out one part at a time (over the space of several years) until he had hand built a Caddie of his own, so to speak.


----------



## Dimitri

unitron said:


> Sounds like that old Johnny Cash song about the guy on the Cadillac assembly line who smuggled out one part at a time (over the space of several years) until he had hand built a Caddie of his own, so to speak.


LOL!
:0)


----------



## SullyND

Dimitri said:


> Example: It is like I went to the car dealer and asked to check my car that was no longer under thier warranty and having thm say, well your car is no longer under our warranty so we are going to take your engine!!! Not right!
> Bah!
> Take care all.


That is not a valid example. A better example would be if the previous owner of your house had cable tv, and you continued receiving it without paying for it. One day you lose your channels, and call the cable company to complain.

If you want TiVo, pay for it, or buy a device that does not require a subscription.


----------



## classicsat

Dimitri said:


> Ok, another poke from another angle, what about starting with a blank HD and running your own Linux on it?


That has been asked before. The short answer is it has be done, but only as a severely underpowered headless server.

To make your own DVR software with TiVo hardware, at least, would require you get access to details of the hardware which is secret. Gaining access to those details would need you sign NDAs at least, or at most cost you some coin. Not to mention it could put you ill with TiVo.


----------



## Dimitri

SullyND said:


> That is not a valid example. A better example would be if the previous owner of your house had cable tv, and you continued receiving it without paying for it. One day you lose your channels, and call the cable company to complain.
> 
> If you want TiVo, pay for it, or buy a device that does not require a subscription.


 It _to me_ is more like the car example, I cant buy a house that has cable and take it home _into_ my home can I? lol. so your analogy to me does not fit.

More like I move into a home that had cable service, all installed by that same cable company, wires n all, but it has expired, so no signal, but do the cables stop conducting? No, can I pipe whatever I want(within reason of physics) into the input going into my house and have it distribute thru those cables like it did before? Yes. (cable would be disconnected from cable provider source end just like tivo would not be connected to phone home and get any info)

Like an old car, the thing is old, people call em(early series) "Boat Anchors" when they won't go again. they have new ones they are making money off of, it is past it's life it seems as another post said that Tivo and Humax said they should buy a new box when someone called about trouble with thier similar unit that DID have a subscription.
It has made me think twice about getting a subscription if I am forced into it just for a box that could do more if it were not like under communist control.

People buy used cars, and they can still make em go without a Subscription(Dealer service plan) and do relatively what they please with it.

Like I said before also I think for the old ones it would be good if they had a lifetime recording capabilty unlock sub for less, only for obsolete units

I am not asking for a free subscription, It just seems stupid for things that could have some use(the old Tivos just doing recording) are now going to be probably heading for the dump, pollution and a waste of material n energy.

People are buying the HD Tivos now instead and such if they are going to have to spend that much every month probably.

Look how cheap VCR's are now and they must be making money on em a little, no Subscription needed and they Schedule record and are way more complicated inside than a Tivo, Tivo could cut some slack on the old units I would think, do VCRs, TV's DVD players n all bring money in every month to the makers?(after they are sold).

Another example: Say you had a vcr or TV(like our TV that has Guide plus) if there is no guide plus data should the TV TOTALLY Cease to function? NO you can still use it, just with no guide data, our TV still works.

Do PC's that run on Win 98 Totally cease to function just cuz support has run out? No. just no more online auto update and support.

When your sub runs out on a magazine subscription do the words become unreadable in the mags you still posess? No... And you can either give or sell those from that sub to someone else and they can still read em.

I read about people in other countries with NO Tivo service even available doing something to make em work more than I am asking... they had some Content server going or something, _but since thier WAS no service available it's somewhat different I admit. _

If I designed a web site for someone and they already paid for the design n work and were hosting under me and decided to move n go with another server and webmaster would I make thier pages stop working? No. If they can figure out how to admin it, move it etc they could, n I would help on top, I would move n setup initially for em if needed.
Same thing if the people sold thier business to someone else, the site was already paid for, the new people could still use it, they would just have to pay for thier own host(which to me is equal to what I pay for a signal coming into the cable from the cable co.) They would NOT have to pay AGAIN for the SITE CODE(which to me is equal to the box and software on it to make it run...)...
:0)

I already spent $20.00 on it and can't really afford ANOTHER thing right now. The dang thing was not supposed to friggin like hold itself hostage till I pay, kinda like extortion, It suckers me in then demands more money... Never had anything else be able to do that. Have to think if I am ever going to want Tivo service now, If I happen to download music I like I go out n buy it or Movies. if the thing woulda kept working I would have made a point to see about a Sub when I could afford it, cuz it was a pain for just the few days it worked to switch back n forth to guide on cable n back to Tivo to Schedule, I recorded only two things.... after a few small test records(Manually Scheduled with no guide to select from). The thing has a lot on it from whoever had it before.

Best to all who deserve the best!
:0)


----------



## replaytv

Too bad U don't live here in Denver, I would trade U a working Tivo just for your persistence. 
I bought a Toshiba yesterday at the thrift store for $20!


----------



## Dimitri

replaytv said:


> Too bad U don't live here in Denver, I would trade U a working Tivo just for your persistence.
> I bought a Toshiba yesterday at the thrift store for $20!


LOL, Hiya :0)

Cool does/will it work well?
Toshiba had always made great TV's usually, and I like how their laptops are put together and perform, The good older Thinkpads were very well thought out and tough too.

Take care there in Colo.
D


----------



## classicsat

Dimitri, you can make comparisons all you want but it will do no good.

The bottom line is TiVos business model fundamentally is to lease their software (the standalone TiVos are the means to that end, and why used TiVos sell for what they do), and they execute that in the form of the subscription fee (which also pays for the guide data, and their infrastructure cost to provide their "service".)

It is the policy of this board, basically, to respect and uphold that model. If you don't accept that model, don't complain about it here, it just falls on deaf ears.

As for the Toshiba TiVo, if it is a DVD recorder model, it will work the same as your Humax, but will have the free TiVo Basic, which has manual recording, some guide based features, and around 3 days guide data. The DVD player model is sligtly different, but the TiVo part still has the TiVo Basic service.


----------



## Dimitri

I just can't help but add this...
*Guided Setup* = An Unfortunate Encounter with The BORG. "_RESISTANCE IS FUTILE, YOU MUST COMPLY, YOU WILL NOW ASSIMILATED_!"

lol

It would not have been so bad if the thing did not record from the beginning and I would not even known any better. (Did _*I*_ just say that? LOL) 
But the fact is... It did, I burned a Small size DVD-RW from it of the show I recorded, It has a Menu that Tivo unit makes, Has Tivo guy up at Top Left, Says HUMAX over to Right, shows date n time etc info, I have proof of it recording and even being able to burn to a little 1.4Gig DVD-RW(DVR Camcorder style disk) I figured it would since the unit had a standard Pioneer DVD ReWriter.
But then it stops working after I Re-Arranged the whole friggin entertainment devices Placement, rerouting all cables such and even setting up th IR things to switch the Cable box, and plug it back in. How Devilishly mean of it, lol.

_ Thats why I am so Pissed, why I got so Chapped, it made me feel Dissed, it didn't make me Laugh, it took my patience and just cut it in Half. felt like Gandalf just lost his Staff, small and helpless as a newborn Calf, such anxiety you wouldnt want it's wrath, things that won't wash off when you take a Bath._ 
:0)

Ok I am done trying here.

Yeah I understand ClassicSat(Keep seeing instead "ClassicCat" LOL But why did they just tell someone else to upgrade to newer one? what becomes of old one? 
Anyway, no hard feelings, just pissed at yet another thing/situation/outcome seeming to verify how screwed most things go for me. I just got to keep trying to convice myself "it is not me, I am not jinxed, I am not cursed" feed a computer my data and it may think the same, lol.

it had briefly brought a spark of joy to my disdain at how/where California and things are going, best bud movin cuz it's all goin to crap because of... TOO MUCH CONTROL!!! By the Gov that is supposed to be appointed -By The People, of The People, for The People-(remember folks?) 
Anyway when it seemed to actually work, I'm like no way! something actually going right! this is perfect at the perfect time! Yeah Right... just so I could be dropped to the ground yet again, lol.

welp, back on the Horse, fight the good fight every moment!

I am looking into Mini ITX system to use for recording possibly, would like to make something myself tho so somebody elses bright ideas dont totally go against what I am trying to do, I don't know what now.

Take care n best to yas, Tivo is cool but the situation with that one just did me wrong at the wrong time.

Peace!


----------



## Dimitri

I was eyeing a Toshiba Tivo DVR (SDH400) with the DVD-rw, it went for under $60.00. I just couldn't bring myself to get it with what that other one did, If I were able to transfer that sub should that unit freak out, to the other Tivo that let me down, then maybe. I just don't trust the thing not to suddenly decide it is going to take me hostage and demand payment somehow, Ha. Or with my luck the day after I get the thing Tivo goes under and I can't keep it going cuz it won't be able to call in or something.

At least we Finally Got osama trash bin laden with maggots, the evil sucker is no more! Don't know why the Extremists don't get it, if we were all that bad we woulda just nuked that whole area(Middle Eastern) not caring who else was there and what they beleived in and taken over, we had many chances to take over many, and we did not maniacally(sp?) Go... HAHA WE GOT THE POWER of THE ATOM! WE SHALL NOW RULE THE WORLD!(insert most lunaticish sounding laugh here.
No, we care and help others. unlike many others who if they had the same chances as we, well, there would be a lot of other places speaking different languages than they do now, we'd be part of Germany or Japan or who knows what. And it does not seem like North Korea has grown up yet, they are sounding like a bunch of children who don't know how to play nice with their toys, and they still want everyone elses.

Well back to the Tivo thing, I really was interested in it till I found out how it is, don't want something that somebody can decide to take control of and change right under me, pull the carpet out while I am standing on it.

So...
I just picked up an old Panasonic ReplayTV Showstopper HS2000, paid just a few bucks more than for the now worthless to me Tivo. Unfortunately it has no DVD recorder built in, but it also has no "I am the ruler not you" osama chip built in either, lol. So it will do what it can do, when I tell it to, and not have it demand payment first.
That Tivo Guided setup is like turning down the wrong dark alley and going oh ****! turning to get out but no way out without getting mugged first and ending up with broken bones to where you can no longer walk(in my case anyway when it raided my perfectly functioning Tivo that All I Wanted to do was Change the Friggin Default Input!!! and it rendered it inoperable ).

To bad the Tivo did that, if it woulda kept functioning but nagging the heck outta me n whatever I maybe woulda gotten attached enuff to pay for a month of info off n on when could afford it. But instead it like bait n switched itself on me, people do not get results from me when they demand, I do plenty for people outta my good nature and they end up wanting to give me more money for what I do than what I ask, if I do ask. (Repairing Computers, Electronics, Auto related, musical instruments, etc).

I do beleive in paying for what I should be, heck, in the earlier Days of the PC and the old 5-1/4 floppies(PC-XT Clone I built) I DID pay for and register shareware I ended up liking and using like a few of those old Apogee games like Monuments of Mars etc, some utilities and such. Still do now. I came across a download of Need for Speed Carbon and it was full, so I had to buy the retail one, Reinstalled using retail and got rid of download. Have bought Microsoft stuff since Dos 3 and got into and bought Windows when 3.1 was out LOL, Preordered Win95 Upgrade from Tiger before it came out, Bought Win 98 Upgr, Win Me Up(ugh), Windows XP Pro Full retail(was very lucky to get that on ebay for a good price back when), Skipped Vista luckily(flashback of Win ME lol) But have gotten Windows 7 Pro Upgrade(on that early preorder special).

The Showstopper is supposed to do the same thing as Tivo, I think they call it TimeShifting or something, pausing live TV. And it gets guide data. Here is a quote from a site: "Best of all, this whole channel guide costs you nothing&#8212;the ReplayTV Service&#8482; comes free with your Panasonic ShowStopper&#8482; Hard Disk Recorder! ..."

I just have to figure out how I am going to get things off of it to a DVD so I can watch it in my room at night before bed like I was going to do with the Tivo, since this has no DVD-RW.
Have not hooked it up yet.

Peace All!


----------



## Dimitri

Well, My Showstopper is working great! I cloned the drive to an old WD80 and doubled up from the noisy Maxtor 40gig that was in there, that drive is getting ready to give up, sounded like some small tooling machine starting up, lol. The WD is going to have some good use at the end of it's life(I have had it since new for years and I know it can't last much longer, old model WD800 80gig been in n outta stuff), better Non-Mission-critical use in this(ShowStopper) instead of a computer.

It is just too easy to clone and work with the drives from this with the RTVPatch util they have, felt like I was cheating somehow, lol. With all the crazy stuff and diff confusing info on the Tivo to do anything I was expecting some crazy hoops to jump thru, nah, baby simple.

It is truly MY unit, it does what I want, I even went into setup(which after the experience with Tivo I was leary to do but was on cloned drive so...) anyway, the setup, you can stop at any time, you are not FORCED to proceed thru the Airport scanner, lol. In n out a few times to set things and all just got better instead of turning to hell.
Nice friendly unit wants to please and connects and gets info just fine without demanding ANYTHING, Do they take donations? The built-in tuner works just fine. Now if the Tivo would have done that for me I would be wanting to send them donations, I woulda been hooked on the Tivo... I still feel I should be able to make it function again... Don't know what to do with it. Unfortunately it became a DeeceeVo, not for MeeVo. It sucked giant uh, straws in a lake of sewage water.

The only thing missing on this that Tivo had is a DVD Burner... Heck this darn unit is so eager to please that if it could it would grow me a DVD-RW, lol.
The quality seems great for only trying medium setting so far.

Now I just need to get a combo DVD-RW/VCR unit to do my VCR to DVD transferring I wanted to do with tivo, and so I can record what I want to watch at night to DVD. Actually I was using DVD-RW on the tivo(was going to, only got to do one before unplugging and replugging made it realize new software and who it's dictator was, er, I mean that it's sub had run out).
I just wanted to record TV to DVD-RW, watch it and then erase it for next show(s).
If anybody knows how to make some use out of an old DRT400 let me know.
Thanks guys.
Raspberries to my(?) tivo.


----------



## oscar0627

I'm experiencing exactly the same problem as c8hendrick way back on 09-13-2007, 12:09 PM

See post # 5501606[/url]

Here is a C/P of the "old post" by c8hendrick in this forum:

Humax T800 and InstantCake

So a week or so ago, my T800 harddrive fried - so much so that I couldnt even see it on my PC form the BIOS level. I got another harddrive and purchased the InstantCake software. Baked my cake no problem (tried this a few times - no errors). I throw the drive back in my Tivo and it gets past "Powering up..." to a solid light blue screen. Then nothing. Has anyone seen this before? I've tried all the mater / slave combinations with the jumpers, I've re-baked... dont know what else to try.

TIA,
Chris

I'm in the same situation that c8hedrick was in.

Can someone please help me?


----------



## Dimitri

Dunno much about Tivo but...Try removing anything plugged into the USB port if there is, it may come up.

Also a copy of a post, You may want to try this:

While booting the power light will change from green to yellow as the line 'checkpanic' in the rc.sysinit gets executed. This happens a few seconds before the screen changes from the startup image to "almost there" and it's your cue to hold down a button (use pause) on the remote to trigger a panic. (You can also press and hold the pause key immediately after reboot.) When the record light changes yellow (or both lights turn yellow), key in one of the following sequences:

I would probably try 57, which will trigger a green screen of death as it runs mfscheck and checks the HD.
------------------------------

Hmm, this may not help, if yours is stopping before this point.

See next post.

Good Luck!


----------



## Dimitri

Oscar, did you see this info?

Link: http://www.weaknees.com/repair.php

It has good troubleshooting advice.

Peace!


----------



## Dimitri

anybody alive here still? Or did ya all get sucked into guided setup and can't get out? lol.

I may give Tivo another chance if there is a unit that I can get that has DVD-RW also, Dunno.

How much can I get for a Humax DRT400 that I know works as long as you feed it cash, er Tivo Cash. I do have a DVD I burned off of it to prove that it did what it did, it worked fully cept for having guide data, and the modem works cuz it connected to find out sub was up and made the thing useless to me. (Wish I would have read up more to know it would do that, don't usually need instructions much lol, I go and help buddies with their devices without reading a thing and they say "dang you look as though you designed the thing the way you get around! lol. Was not expecting such an over zealous control in a setup, always before I just hit escape, cancel, exit, Something, or pulling the plug will stop things you don't want to do, not that dang Tivo, never had anything impose that kind of control).

How is the company holding up in this torrential economic weather, if they go belly up will all the units become as useless as what I have now? Is anyone from the Company going to give a damn and unseat the ruler... er I mean unlock capabilities of ALL units so they are not wothless?

Good Luck out there!


----------



## classicsat

TiVo is doing not to bad. I don't think they will go anywhere soon.

Rumour has it, they have a "poison pill" they can use to open TiVos. I do not know what that practically consists of. Until then, they will consider all units out there potential revenue, and not release secrets or alternate firmware which will deprive them of that revenue. IOW, the damn they give is making sure people pay for the privelege of using their software.


----------



## Dimitri

Ok thanks,
Trying to decide what to do with what.
I have a Combo DVD recorder/VCR that I am disappointed with also, I had gotten it so I could copy all these darn VHS tapes to DVD that are taking up soo much room but damn control freaks have screwed me again, stupid friggin copy protection, it is sooooo lame, you hear about big outfits making illegal copies of stuff anyway, all it does is hurt the little guy who just wants a backup or to copy to new media for personal use. It does not stop the real problem jerk ripoffs. What the heck did they make the things for then(VHS to DVD copiers)?
Most things it says it is unable to copy cuz of copy protection, you would think that something that is made to do something would acutally do it. I know there are video stabilizers out there since way back, woulda thought theyd stop worrying about copying poor quality tapes, cuz it can be gotten around so easily, it is not like it magicaly makes it the quality and resolution of a dvd that thay may put out of the same thing if could make a copy of the tape.
If I am not mistaken, I thought it was our right(In America) to be able to make copies of something I Yet Again OWN for my purposes and not for resale, I think that is actually Anti-American and against our rights. They waste their/our time and our money the wrong way, it is other countries and big crime organizations that do it(make mass illegal copies for resale) anyway, yet they punish us, go figure.
Feel like just never buying another DVD etc again and just getting it online somehow, but like I said before I end up buying what I like to do what is right.

Well, take care all, just kinda lost at what to do with anything anymore cuz somebody else always has done something to make what I should logically be able to do, undoable.
Peace.


----------



## classicsat

Unless you shoot it yourself with your own camera, you don't own it, rather you are a licensee with a very limited license, which is limited to only viewing that copy. 

Copy protection enforces that license, because people early on never respected it, and copied commercial tapes in violation of that license.


----------



## Dimitri

Bah... Yeah you're right I guess, lol. I have the right to view it.
I guess that is just Computer software that it is stated that you have the right to make a backup copy for personal use(forget exactly how it is worded, I think in the Digital Millenium Copyright Act or whatever the heck they call the thing).

But still, I paid for the right to view it, The tapes are getting or going to get worn out(even just sitting), VCR's are obsolete, so I should have the right to make sure I can still view what I paid the right for(however you say it). I wanted to get the tapes copied before thay went south(and they are just taking up too much room by TV area), magnetic flux degrades over time no matter what, the properties of the tape medium can become brittle, the deposited magnetic medium may just break down, tapes become stretched(or shrink/curl) and affected by heat etc. So I would think I SHOULD be able to make sure I am still able to view them somehow, One way or another I could copy the damn things anyway, just would not be as easy as the combo Recorder unit's procedure of set a quality and length and press DUB.

I had totaly forgotten about that lame Macrovision, hardly used tapes anymore, had not tried to copy one in decades lol, so I got the unit for me and Mom to get tapes to DVD to save and store the tapes away out of the way. It did copy the first two things I tried so I thought nothing of it having a problem, I copied an old PT109 and a Star Trek Tape(The Voyage Home) that was poor quality from getting old, don't know why it did not balk at that one, third one(a Pearl Harbor one) and another I tried would not work.

I hate when I see people out selling DVD's and find out they are selling COPIES, why isnt this stopping THEM? It does no good, just gives me a problem and them not much. I am very annoyed that I cannot make a backup of some of my game CD/DVD's, they are getting scratched cuz everytime I want to play I have to find the damn thing and put it in(invariably I end up dropping it worrying about dropping it and messing it up, the more i try NOT to do something the more it tries to happen, lol...). My NASCAR 2003 CD is getting problematic, I should be able to make a copy, I paid for the use of it, they don't make it anymore, Sierra and Papyrus are no more, so what happens when CD works no more? Nobody gives a damn about that... Actually Sierra was one company that had good public relation, they did care about their people/customers, they kept the game server for it open as long as possible till Activision bought em out and the suckers just closed it down.

As long as you aren't going to sell it you should be able to make backup I would think.

Bah! LOL.
It all has not quite gone as envisioned when I was growing up...
Technology is just creating a lot of headaches with all these stipulations.
Too many jerks out there to mess it up for the good guy, it has all gotten a bit weird.

Thanks CS.
Disgruntily(sp?) signing off, lol.


----------



## section128drunk

oscar0627 said:


> I'm experiencing exactly the same problem as c8hendrick way back on 09-13-2007, 12:09 PM
> 
> See post # 5501606[/url]
> 
> Here is a C/P of the "old post" by c8hendrick in this forum:
> 
> Humax T800 and InstantCake
> 
> So a week or so ago, my T800 harddrive fried - so much so that I couldnt even see it on my PC form the BIOS level. I got another harddrive and purchased the InstantCake software. Baked my cake no problem (tried this a few times - no errors). I throw the drive back in my Tivo and it gets past "Powering up..." to a solid light blue screen. Then nothing. Has anyone seen this before? I've tried all the mater / slave combinations with the jumpers, I've re-baked... dont know what else to try.
> 
> TIA,
> Chris
> 
> I'm in the same situation that c8hedrick was in.
> 
> Can someone please help me?


did you try another drive?


----------



## joeshannallie

I also need the T800 image


----------



## joeshannallie

After the welcome screen it goes to a white screen


----------



## joeshannallie

Where can i get instantcake


----------



## Parkers

I'll just tell you. Don't use Kickstart 57. It ended me up in a corrupt hard drive. And the only problem I had was a S03.


----------



## unitron

Parkers said:


> I'll just tell you. Don't use Kickstart 57. It ended me up in a corrupt hard drive. And the only problem I had was a S03.


S03 cure:

Clear Program information & To Do List

NOT! repeat NOT Clear & Delete Everything.


----------

